

Fully open source Oracle dev framework - zubairq
https://github.com/zubairq/coils

======
jmnicolas
"Coils lets you build web apps using Clojure and relational databases, with
SQL directly in the UI code"

I don't do web dev, but "SQL directly in the UI code" looks very wrong to me !

~~~
zubairq
Also, just so you know, everytime you use facebook which uses react.js they
have data access code in the UI as well.

